# WW1 Mercantile Marine Medal Cards



## daggers

The National Archives have just put online the WW1 medal entitlement card for MM personnel.
I have found one for a relative and need help in understanding one entry. 
The top right corner has a space for "Certif. or Dis.A.", where "G.R.52" has been filled in. Another space for "RS2" has been left blank.

Can anyone please explain these ? Can the "GR52" be used for further research?

William evidently received his medal ribbons vai the Mercantile Marine Office in Liverpool in July 1921, and his medals by post in March 1922.
Thanks in advance
Daggers


----------



## treeve

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/do***entsonline/seamens-medals.asp


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hello and welcome,

RS2 [number] = Identity book (number). 

Regards


----------



## daggers

Thanks to you both. That explains the 'RS2' space on the card, which is blank in this case, but I am still trying to find out about the 'Certif. or Dis.A. space, which has been completed with 'G.R.52'.
D


----------



## Hugh MacLean

daggers said:


> The top right corner has a space for "Certif. or Dis.A.", where "G.R.52" has been filled in.


I have a do***ent issued by the RGSS in 1946 called a GR 52*a* which is a record of apparent sea service of a seaman. The do***ent looks like a list of ships copied from official records.



> Can the "GR52" be used for further research?


For the WW1 period, I doubt it as all records for this period were destroyed. The only realistic way of tracking a seaman from 1914 - 1918 is through crew agreements.

Regards


----------

